# Graphics card under 5K.



## connoisseur (Sep 13, 2012)

*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:* Supercomp SEP 500, 450 Watts (El-cheapo, thanks to my moron computer vender, I wish I had read the SMPS thread here before)

*2. What is your budget?
Ans:* 5K strictly.

*3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:* 1024x768 or 800x600 (FPS is the top priority, not looking for any eye-candy), set on everything low.

*4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:* Intel core i3   540 @ 3.07GHz
4 GB DDR3 RAM
1TB HDD
Running Win7 Ultimate

I've been a counter-strike fan (please don't flame me for my choice of game ), and I recently got Counter-Strike Global Offensive.
But I was getting a sh1tty FPS on my machine (25 average, on 800x600), and its useless to play with this laggy performance.
I need a graphics card only for the purpose of increasing the FPS (expecting at-least 70-80 FPS), no eye-candy, no high resolutions.
I know my SMPS is crap, but this budget is only for the card. 
Please include the price in your reply.
Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 13, 2012)

If you can spend some more then get HD 6670 DDR5 for 5.5k. Else HD 5670 1GB DDR5 is your only option for 4.8k.

What monitor do you have BTW?


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

Hd 6670 ddr5


----------



## connoisseur (Sep 13, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> If you can spend some more then get HD 6670 DDR5 for 5.5k. Else HD 5670 1GB DDR5 is your only option for 4.8k.
> 
> What monitor do you have BTW?





rider said:


> Hd 6670 ddr5


Please specify the video memory too. I checked on flipkart, HD 6670 1GB DDR5 = Rs. 6615 , way out of my budget. 512MB wasn't available there.
I have a Samsung SyncMaster 633NW, 15.6 inch display.
Just for info, how much difference is there in GDDR5 and DDR5 in terms of cost and performance (for HD 5670)?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)

Then get HD5670 1GB DDR5 edition.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ it's hard to find .. for Op's need even a HD6670 1GB DDr3 will do just fine.


----------



## connoisseur (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys, did a lot of searching. Searched out my whole city and found out mainly two things:
1. "5670 band ho gaya ana" (5670 not being manufactured anymore), I think this is what they tell everybody when something is out of stock.
2. 6670 1GB DDR3 for 6K+

I guess I'll have to buy it online now, and these are the best options I found:
HIS AMD 5670 ICEQ 1GB GDDR5 1 GB - flipkart
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 - flipkart

Please tell me which one to choose. One has better chipset and the other has faster memory.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

Buy online from smcinternational , my friend just got 6670 1gb ddr3 for 4.4k . And 6k+ for 6670 ?? the shopkeeper is looting you !


----------



## connoisseur (Oct 9, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Buy online from smcinternational , my friend just got 6670 1gb ddr3 for 4.4k


Website/contact? Do they deliver in other cities? Are you sure its brand new and not a used one?
..............
Nevermind. Should have googled first  
Looks like they deliver only in Delhi and NCR, also models not available on their website.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2012)

1. First and foremostSapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 PCI-E | eBay

You can buy the above from eBay at 5690/- (actual 6054/-) , if you use some coupon-based checkout (like ICICIFNB12)!

2. Next option is
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5670 1GB DDR5 Sapphire HD 5670 ATI 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | eBay
With coupon, you can buy this one for 5511/-, against the actual price of 5863/-

3. If you stick to 5K for sure, the for DDR3 versions of HD5670/HD6670


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

connoisseur said:


> Website/contact? Do they deliver in other cities? Are you sure its brand new and not a used one?
> ..............
> Nevermind. Should have googled first
> Looks like they deliver only in Delhi and NCR, also models not available on their website.



the ddr3 version will be enough for you at that resolution . But then again its always good if you buy more better gpu . AFAIK , smcinternational ship all over india , they donot update their website frequently , better call them and ask the price . Or you can go with @Gearbox suggestion .


----------



## connoisseur (Oct 9, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> 1. First and foremostSapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 PCI-E | eBay
> 
> You can buy the above from eBay at 5690/- (actual 6054/-) , if you use some coupon-based checkout (like ICICIFNB12)!
> 
> ...


Don't have any coupons 
Also the budget is strictly 5K.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

connoisseur said:


> Looks like they deliver only in Delhi and NCR, also models not available on their website.



They deliver all over India.

About the availibility of different models: call or email them before buying.


----------



## connoisseur (Oct 9, 2012)

iittopper said:


> AFAIK , smcinternational ship all over india , they donot update their website frequently , better call them and ask the price.





d6bmg said:


> They deliver all over India.
> About the availibility of different models: call or email them before buying.


Yeah, I will email them first. thanks.
But since my 2 above mentioned cards will have almost same price, I'd still like to know which one to go for.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

For couter strike Ddr3 version is enough ! As your budget is 5k you have 2 option . either increase it and get ddr5 version or decrease it and get ddr3 version .


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2012)

connoisseur said:


> Don't have any coupons
> Also the budget is strictly 5K.



In that go with DDR3 version of 1GB HD6670!
HD 6670 - Google Search


----------

